# listing problem after upgrade to proftpd-1.3.3a [SOLVED]

## tstrand

I have been happily running proftpd-1.3.2d with mysql backend for a while.

And now after upgrading to 1.3.3a some FTP clients can't get directory list after logging in.

Here is an example with ncftp which doesn't work.

NcFTP 3.2.2 (Sep 04, 2008) by Mike Gleason (http://www.NcFTP.com/contact/).

Connecting to xxx.xxx.xxx.xx...                                                 

ProFTPD 1.3.3a Server (xxx.xxx.xx) [xxx.xxx.xxx.xx]

Logging in...                                                                   

Password requested by xxx.xxx.xxx.xx for user "testuser".

    Password required for testuser

Password: **********

User testuser logged in

Logged in to xxx.xxx.xx.                                                   

ncftp You've > ls

Passive mode refused.

List failed.

ncftp You've > 

Output from proftpd -n -d 9

http://pastebin.com/sg6Z11JT

And Here is an example with flashfxp which does work.

Connecting to xx.xxx.xx.xxx -> DNS=xx.xxx.xx.xxx IP=xx.xxx.xx.xxx PORT=21

Connected to xx.xxx.xx.xxx

220 ProFTPD 1.3.3a Server (xx.xxx.xx.xxx) [xx.xxx.xx.xxx]

USER testuser

331 Password required for testuser

PASS (hidden)

230 User testuser logged in

SYST

230 You've logged on 25 times, testuser

FEAT

215 UNIX Type: L8

REST 100

211-Features:

MDTM

UTF8

LANG en-US*

REST STREAM

SIZE

211 End

This site may not allow file resuming

PWD

501 REST: Resuming transfers not allowed in ASCII mode

TYPE A

257 "/" is the current directory

PASV

200 Type set to A

227 Entering Passive Mode (xx,xxx,xx,xx,239,33).

PORT xx,xx,xx,xx,6,190

200 PORT command successful

LIST -al

150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for file list

226 Transfer complete

List Complete: 233 bytes in 0,09 seconds (2,4 KB/s)

QUIT

221 Goodbye.

Logged off: xx.xxx.xx.xxx

Output from proftpd -n -d 9

http://pastebin.com/Q6pPbfxQ

Other FTP client that doesn't work is Transmit

I have been googling all day on this problem but haven't found anything.Last edited by tstrand on Thu Aug 26, 2010 6:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## msalerno

How many ports are available for passive connections?  When your ftp clients fail, are they the only clients connected to the server?  It's possible that you are running out of ports for passive connections.

http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/config_ref_PassivePorts.html

----------

## tstrand

I am the only one connected to the server.

Active/Passive mode does not matter. none work for some clients.

File: /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf

PassivePorts                    50000 65534

IPTABLES -A INPUT -i  eth0 -p TCP --dport 50000:65534 -j ACCEPT

A downgrade to 1.3.2d solved the problem right away.

----------

## tstrand

So the problem was this.

In my proftpd.conf I amongst other things have this line:

SQLShowInfo PASS "230" "You've logged on %{getcount} times, %u"

After removing the apostrophe and made it look like this:

SQLShowInfo PASS "230" "You have logged on %{getcount} times, %u"

Things started working.

----------

## msalerno

Whoa!  Was that detected by any configuration sanity checks that proftpd does?  You might consider filing a bug upstream.

----------

